# Pics of my "new" 2002 540i



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I LOVE THIS CAR!!!!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

looks GREAT!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Congratulations on the new BMW! Very nice. :thumbup: 

I have to admit that I do need a V8 ...

 


-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I have to admit that I do need a V8 ...


Definitely yes :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Definitely yes :eeps:


I am sure that by the time that I actually find one, 98E will cost 3.00 EUR/liter. 

But actually, I wouldn't care! 

I will keep looking ...

-


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

have fun~ :thumbup:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Nice, when did you get it? I think i might have seen it on the CPO lot when i was there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

LeucX3 said:


> Nice, when did you get it? I think i might have seen it on the CPO lot when i was there a couple weeks ago.


I bought it a little over a month ago. I fell in love the first time I let out the clutch
and pulled away. I still can't believe that a mid-size sedan can handle and perform
the way this car does. I have been driving V8 Camaros most of my life so the HP
is slightly down from my 01 Camaro SS (rated 325 but had 320 RWHP) but it still feels like a muscle car. The level of refinement is SO much higher though.

:thumbup:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I still can't believe that a mid-size sedan can handle and perform
> the way this car does.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations, you should love it, it's a truly wonderful car. Not in the same league as a Camaro. 
I just put an M5 rear bar on mine along with new BMW 18" M-Parallel forged wheels and I LIKE IT! But, the UUC SS and Rogue WSR have TRANSFORMED the car for me.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

She's a Beauty Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations. I agree the first mods you should do is the sways and the SSK. :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

bmw540i said:


> Congratulations. I agree the first mods you should do is the sways and the SSK. :thumbup:


 Newbie Question: What is an SSK?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

markseven said:


> Newbie Question: What is an SSK?


Short shift kit


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Beauuuuuuuutiful! Nothing beats black...when it's clean that is! :thumbup:


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

short shift kit: that's the UUC SS I referred to. Do it.



Jim Seattle said:


> Beauuuuuuuutiful! Nothing beats black...when it's clean that is! :thumbup:


You are right but that's why I'm Silver with this car.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice Car!!!


----------

